# ''Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?"



## Alisson Pereira

Dag.

Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je horen?

''Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?"

Vertel me ook informele manieren om dit te zeggen.

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> ''Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?"


Allebei goed.

In Vlaanderen (misschien ook in Nederland) is "Aan wie is het (nu)?" ook gebruikelijk.


----------



## ThomasK

"Zou je horen"? Ik zou schrijven: "... kan je horen". Of wat bedoel je bijvoorbeeld in het Engels?


----------



## Peterdg

Nog een mogelijkheid: "Wie is de volgende?".


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> "Zou je horen"? Ik zou schrijven: "... kan je horen". Of wat bedoel je bijvoorbeeld in het Engels?


Als vraag:
Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je *dit *horen: etc...?
Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je *dit dan* horen: etc ?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Allebei goed.
> 
> In Vlaanderen (*misschien ook in Nederland*) is "Aan wie is het (nu)?" ook gebruikelijk.


Kan iemand dit confirmeren a.u.b.?


----------



## Leritu

eno2 said:


> Kan iemand dit confirmeren a.u.b.?



Ik ben Nederlandse, en heb nog nooit ''Aan wie is het (nu)'' gehoord.


----------



## eno2

Net wat ik dacht. Bedankt.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

ThomasK said:


> wat bedoel je bijvoorbeeld in het Engels?


In mijn hoofd is dat zoals: what would you hear? Am I right?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, maar die "zou" klinkt hier ietwat vreemd. Liever: "Wat hoor je in de ...?"


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je horen?


The problem is the*  use of the ? *here.

If you write: 
Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je horen: "Wie is er aan de beurt?"?
then that's fully OK. 

Still better is, as I said before: 
Als je in een wachtkamer zit, zou je dan horen: ''Wie is er aan de beurt?"?

The correct use of the ? is a bit complicated here.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

maar wat als ik '' wat '' had gezet, zou het dan goed zijn?
''Wat zou je horen?"


----------



## eno2

Dat zou werkelijk uitstekend zijn.

Maar als je er één zin wil van maken, bij wijze  van opsomming van mogelijkheden, dan luidt het nog steeds, met dubbel punt en het vraagteken op het einde:

Als je in een wachtkamer zit, wat zou je horen*?**: *'Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?" *?*

Of anders zeg je het in twee zinnen.

Als je in een wachtkamer zit, wat zou je horen?
'Wie is er aan de beurt?" of ''wiens beurt is het nu?"

Wijj gebruiken namelijk  de* ?: *combinatie niet, voor zover ik weet.  En wij gebruiken ook, voor zover ik weet,  geen vraagtekens  na zinsonderdelen midden in een lopende zin, zoals bijvoorbeeld het Spaans wél kan en doet.


----------

